# Resubmitting of ICD-9 claims after 10-1-13



## kimt (Nov 14, 2010)

We are having a debate in our office about resubmission of ICD-9 claims.  Does anybody know if a claim is submitted in ICD-9 pre 10-1-13 and for one reason or another it needs to be resubmitted does the whole DOS need to be recoded in ICD-10??


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 14, 2010)

ICD -10 is a visit date activation any visits with visit date prior to Oct 1 2013 will have ICD-9 codes any visit date after Oct 1 2013 will have ICD-10 codes


----------



## kimt (Nov 16, 2010)

I guess I understood it otherwise thanks!


----------



## bstephen (Jan 4, 2011)

Debra is correct.  It is rebilled by DOS. Before Oct 1, 2013, in ICD-9...after in ICD-10

Becky Stephenson, RN,CPC-CPC-H
www.ACodersReview.com


----------



## melanie wilson (Feb 10, 2011)

*Manager of Central Billing Office*

Is there any source document that any one can point me to that specifically states that the ICD-10 is by Date of service as opposed to when the claim is submitted? i reviewed the fact sheets of ICD10 and there is only a mention of the 10/13/2013 implementation date. 
thanks, Melanie Wilson


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 10, 2011)

It is posted on the CDC website as a visit date activation and they do have a section where they address this specifically stating for an as yet undertermined amount of time we will use both code sets due to date of service.


----------

